# A question about floor covering for cage



## wytche (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe this is dumb question, but after looking at some posts here I've noticed that not everybody covers their bunnies cage floors with hay and have the hay in a basket or feeder of some kind. At the moment Dexta has his entire cage floor covered with hay. Is there a better or maybe more practical alternative?


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 4, 2010)

It's really personal preference. I find that if you put hay in the bottom of the cage it usually ends up being used as bedding rather than being eaten. Lot's of people will put hay in their bunnies litter box but I prefer a hay rack. Keeps it clean and off the floor. I do put hay in a clean litter box (that I use just for that purpose) when the bunnies are out for play time.


----------



## HerbyBear (Aug 4, 2010)

I know that for my bun we keep a bunch of hay on one side of his litter box so he can eat and do his business at the same time if desired. Cleanup is a lot easier that way. Also we do not have any bedding on the bottom of his plastic cage because then he feels he can do his business there as well as the litter box.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 4, 2010)

I just used stick on tiles in ym cage 
Works great, looks nice, and is very clean!


----------



## wytche (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for that. So I can put something else down on the cage floor and put the hay in an over hanging basket. Makes sense.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 4, 2010)

Sure 

What type of flooring do you have now? Wire? If so, You can put a flat piece of wood big enough for your bunny to lay down on. 

You can use a make shift hay rack or buy one from the store. I buy the type that you can hang on the side of your cage. The bunnies will pick at the hay through the cage bars.


----------



## wytche (Aug 4, 2010)

The floor is plastic. Is there a is safe, comfortable covering recommended?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 4, 2010)

we have a hanging manger in each hutch. On the floor are litter boxes, cardboard, wood board, and a piece of carpet or a woven grass mat--one of ours is an eater/chewer.


----------



## wytche (Aug 4, 2010)

Ah great idea Nancy. I'm going shopping tonight after work.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 4, 2010)

Some of my bunnies have fleece blankets to lay on and the chewing bunnies get straw mats.


----------



## wytche (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know yet if he's a chewer, but I am going to get him some other floor covering like carpet mats, bathroom mats or fleece. Something I can swap around and wash. I guess it'll help with his litter training too because he has a litter box.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, It's a good idea to buy something that you can wash. I have several fleece blankets and I just switch them out as they need to be washed. None of the bunnies pee on them anymore but they do get hairy. You can purchase plain fleece at the fabric shop. Doesn't need to be a regular people blanket.


----------



## Bunnika! (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello :twocents~

I use $3 throw rugs I got from Ikea a long time ago. So far, Bunnika is not a chewer on the rugs, but she's barely 5 weeks now so I could be completely wrong later! Anyhow, the go right into the wash if she piddles on them, which so far, she hasn't! :shock: Similar to the rugs in this linkhere.

You might want to trim off the tassels if our bun is inclined to nibbling. I'm just watching Bunnika, she's not interested _yet. _For her litter boxing, I put CareFresh in one end of the box that she prefers to wee in for absorption & hay in the other for nibbling. Of course she's going to mix it all up, but it works out in the end.

[align=center]




+





[/align][align=left]Oh, & I am currently using a large converted dog crate for for B's cage, so you get an idea of the flooring. 

:goodluck
Luv, 
Bunnika!:brownbunny
[/align]
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30052399


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 8, 2010)

i use woodstove pellets in poopbox ..hay on one side and in a hayrack above ,,my floor is coroplast but in the summer i put THESE in their cages,,they arent slippery and they are cool to lay on and if anything gets spilled or they happen to pee where they shouldnt it goes thru the cracks keeping them dry, the mesh on back holds the tiles together ...in winter i use low pile carpet scraps..and the tread tape for staircases works really well in a little strip where they jump to the next level of their cage ,,its very grippy and it files their nails down as they jump.....


----------



## Dulmit (Aug 13, 2010)

I use indoor/outdoor carpet (non-backed) 6'x8' section cost $18 and they can be washed.


----------



## snap (Aug 17, 2010)

I just use litter in the three cages I can. I used hay once in one cage because I ran out of litter, had to clean it two days later because it absorbed absolutely nothing.

If you use a hay rack, over the litter box, a lot more hay will be eaten.


----------

